# Golf Clubs



## dbeattie (Apr 5, 2009)

Hi,

I am moving to Dubai in June and was wondering if anyone could help me regarding the price of golf clubs.

I am planning on getting a new set of Ping irons and didn't know whether to buy them in the UK and bring them with me or whether it would be cheaper to get them in Dubai?

Any thoughts would be welcome.

David


----------



## Starv (Oct 23, 2008)

dbeattie said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am moving to Dubai in June and was wondering if anyone could help me regarding the price of golf clubs.
> 
> ...


Hi David,

No idea what the prices are in the UK, but they are much more expensive here than in the US. A friend of mine waited until he went back to the States to buy his clubs and then brought them over upon his return. If you tell me the exact set you are looking for, I will try to check out the prices later this week.

Thanks,
Starv


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

I bought my irons over the net from the States and it was a lot cheaper.

As far as playing in the summer here, its bloody hot but there are some good deals. Jebel Ali has a decent 9 hole course and you can get summer weekday membership for about 1700 Dirhams for 4 months.


----------



## dbeattie (Apr 5, 2009)

Starv said:


> Hi David,
> 
> No idea what the prices are in the UK, but they are much more expensive here than in the US. A friend of mine waited until he went back to the States to buy his clubs and then brought them over upon his return. If you tell me the exact set you are looking for, I will try to check out the prices later this week.
> 
> ...




Thanks for that Starv, I appreciate the feedback if you get the chance to price a full set of PING irons or something of equal standing that would really help me compare back in the UK.

Thanks Again,

David.


----------



## scp (Apr 27, 2009)

Is there a different dress code for women on the course? Do any of them not allow women?


----------



## scp (Apr 27, 2009)

oops, sorry just realized that I should have just started a different thread, will do so when I get there as I can't imagine playing golf anytime soon with my 3 month old...


----------



## sydxbchk06 (Apr 17, 2009)

scp said:


> Is there a different dress code for women on the course? Do any of them not allow women?


Hi there,

Usual dress codes for women as with other clubs and women are allowed on the course. I go as often as I can to the creek and Emirates.


----------



## sydxbchk06 (Apr 17, 2009)

Hi David,

I bought my clubs from back home in Oz last year. Excange rate was favourable. Mine are (ladies) Ping rhapsodys. Here in Dubai they worked out to be around 5,500 AED. I got mine around 4,000 AED.

Dominique


----------



## dbeattie (Apr 5, 2009)

sydxbchk06 said:


> Hi David,
> 
> I bought my clubs from back home in Oz last year. Excange rate was favourable. Mine are (ladies) Ping rhapsodys. Here in Dubai they worked out to be around 5,500 AED. I got mine around 4,000 AED.
> 
> Dominique


Thanks Dominique.

I think I will buy my new clubs at home and bring them with me, it appears to be quite a bit more expensive! much cheaper to pay the carriage charge!

Thanks for the advice.

David.


----------



## sydxbchk06 (Apr 17, 2009)

No worries.

Also, you might find you may not get charged for carrying your clubs with you, with the airline. Emirates didn't count it as excess which was nice.


----------

